
Injecting Electromagnetic Pulses into the Electric Grid: The Poor Man’s EMP Nuke - smacktoward
https://public.milcyber.org/activities/magazine/articles/2020/20200120-renda
======
poormystic
Look we all know these sorts of things... most of us won't talk about them and
I believe there might be quite a few of us who won't even think about them. So
it's a disappointment to people like me to see this sort of thing being posted
up... what are you hoping to start an avalanche of engineering ideas for
bringing society down?

